# commercial vapor boxes



## kielarsp (Apr 9, 2009)

I am about to start work on a 7800 square foot green building. I need to run mc and Emt. What kind of vapor boxes do they have on the market? All I seam to find is the plastic NM boxes from Arlington.


----------



## Hairbone (Feb 16, 2011)

I saw a 1 gang metal with the vapor ring on it on a tv show recently. BTW the guy wiring wasted a crap load a wire if anyone else saw i. 

Is there a spec on this job? And how did you bid it, not knowing you could end up buying some expensive boxes??


----------



## kielarsp (Apr 9, 2009)

Time and material. They gave us an electrical allowance. So far money is not an issue. We have a basic wiring layout the architect spec for us but when you want PV, wind, geothermal, solarthermal, and other green building standards the cost seams to triple the cost to build. We tried to talk them into building with ICF but they want to go with stick. This is also a timber frame design. Should be the talk of the town when this project is completed.


----------



## Hairbone (Feb 16, 2011)

kielarsp said:


> Time and material. They gave us an electrical allowance. So far money is not an issue. We have a basic wiring layout the architect spec for us but when you want PV, wind, geothermal, solarthermal, and other green building standards the cost seams to triple the cost to build. We tried to talk them into building with ICF but they want to go with stick. This is also a timber frame design. Should be the talk of the town when this project is completed.


 
If that is the case, call the supply house you normally deal with and get their REP who handles their electrical boxes to get the right material:thumbsup:


----------



## kielarsp (Apr 9, 2009)

I gonna try these, http://www.indoorairquality.net/lessco/index.htm
I hope they work, Has anyone used these?


----------

